# Days in the Life



## DJWilde (May 15, 2013)

Just the Wilde life as we see it 









My son in front of the Tardis at the New Orleans Comicon









Brindy the rescue dog who's addicted to tennis balls









A tiny House Gecko I caught and released.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the pics, DJ. Dr. Who is one of the official television programs of KBoards. And that gecko is tiny!!!

(You might want to check out the "Adopting a rescue poodle" thread in Not Quite Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## DJWilde (May 15, 2013)

Will check it out. And we are big ol Whovians over here


----------

